# CCA Golden Triangle Anglers Night Out 2/23



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

CCA Golden Triangle Chapter invites you to our Anglers Night Out
Date: Thursday 2/23 5:30 PM
Location: Downtown Beaumont Event Center
Cost: $20 per person and dont forget extra $ for raffle tickets

Please join us for a special Anglers Night Out with delicious meal provided by Blue Dave BBQ, Drinks and Special Guest Speaker Pat Murray. Mr Murray is the President of CCA National. Live music will follow Mr Murray's speech. This is a great opportunity to get involved in the chapter. We are always looking for new members and leadership so bring a friend and come on out!

Our BIG TICKET RAFFLE ITEM for the 2017 Banquet is here! We will be raffling off a 2017 23' Haynie Bigfoot pushed by a Mercury 150 PRO XS OPTIMAX! This sweet package is sitting on a Coastline trailer. MSRP is $46K but you can purchase a chance to win for $20.00 or (6) for $100! You do not need to be present to win. Drawing will be held Thursday 5/24/2017. Send me a PM with the number of tickets and i'll send you an address to send your check or cash to. Once we receive payment we will fill out your tickets, mail the stub to you and take a picture of the filed out tickets.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I've had a few questions about registration /payment for the event. If you would like to attend the Anglers Night Out Event please send an RSVP to my inbox. The RSVP lets us know how many folks are attending so we can plan food and beer accordingly. Payment will be accepted at the door on Thursday 2/23. 

For Folks who want to purchase raffle tix via Credit Card, please get in touch with me and I will forward you the contact info for our CCA Rep who has our CC machine.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't forget oour Anglers Night Out event this Thursday, 2/23 at the Event Center in Downtown Beaumont. Our Guest speaker is Pat Murray the President of CCA National. We will be selling raffle tix for our banquet. The raffle item is a2017 Haynie Bigfoot! Hope to see you there


----------

